# hériter (de) qqch / de qqn



## NobodySPerfect

Hello!
Ma langue maternelle est le français, pourtant j'ai un problème pour former une phrase: "*celui dont il hérita du trône*" OU "*celui dont il hérita le trône*"?

Parce qu'on dit hériter de quelque chose, mais est-ce que le dont replace le "de" ?

Merci d'avance 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Cath.S.

Bonjour, Nobod'ys Perfect,


Je te popose quelques solutions :

celui dont il hérita le trône,
celui qui lui légua son trône
celui dont il reçut le trône en héritage.


----------



## NobodySPerfect

Merci, je penchais plus pour "celui dont il hérita le trône", mais je trouvais que ça sonnait bizarre ^^

Mercie beaucoup!


----------



## - RG -

Je ne saurais pas commenter sur le français d'ailleurs, mais en français canadien nous mettons obligatoirement le "de" après le verbe hériter. Donc c'est toujours *hériter de quelque chose*.

Alors, selon moi, "celui dont il hérita *le* trône" est incorrect. Il faudra mettre "celui dont il hérita *du* trône".


----------



## June Apple

Je vais peut-être avoir l'air complètement à côté de la plaque, mais "celui à qui il succéda" me paraît moins lourd, moins compliqué, tout en ayant la même signification.
Sinon, si on tient absolument à "hériter du trône" mon dictionnaire me dit que le verbe peut être aussi bien transitif (sans de) qu'intransitif (avec de). Si j'ai bien compris, on _hérite de quelque chose_, mais on _hérite quelque chose de quelqu'un_.

En espérant avoir fait avancer le schmilblik.


----------



## Bobbibounette

- RG - said:


> Alors, selon moi, "celui dont il hérita *le* trône" est incorrect. Il faudra mettre "celui dont il hérita *du* trône".


 


June Apple, tu as parfaitement raison : il hérita le trône de X / X (celui) dont il hérita le trône

[…]


----------



## Xence

Le TLF préconise trois emplois (les exemples sont de moi):

1. Hériter *de quelque chose* : _Il a hérité d'une maison._
2. Hériter *quelque chose de quelqu'un*: _Il a hérité la maison de son oncle._
3. Hériter *de quelqu'un*: _Il a hérité de son oncle._

La question qui se pose maintenant est de savoir s'il est possible de combiner 1. et 3. Ce qui donnerait: _Il a hérité d'une maison de son oncle_ ?

Le Wiktionnaire donne les exemples suivants: 
_Il a hérité des vertus de son père._
_Il a hérité de la gloire de ses ancêtres._


----------



## Bobbibounette

mais là les fins de phrases sont des compléments du nom
vertus (de son père)


----------



## June Apple

Oui, mais, et là c'est un gros "mais" : toutes ces phrases sont ambigües, car si elles sont correctes, c'est qu'il s'agit de compléments du nom, plutôt que de compléments du verbe. Ainsi, "de son oncle" s'appliquerait à la maison (i.e. la maison appartenant à son oncle), "de son père", aux vertus, et "de ses ancêtres", à la gloire. Elles ne font donc pas réellement apparaître cette fameuse structure : "hériter de quelque chose de quelqu'un".

Pour lever la confusion on pourrait remplacer les articles par des adjectifs démonstratifs :

- Il a hérité de cette maison de son oncle.
- Il a hérité de ces vertus de son père.
- Il a hérité de cette gloire de ses ancêtres.

Avec ces exemples-là, on voit bien que l'expression "hériter de quelque chose de quelqu'un" n'est pas correcte.


----------



## Xence

Bobbibounette said:


> mais là les fins de phrases sont des compléments du nom
> vertus (de son père)


Qu'à cela ne tienne!
Si je dis: _Il a hérité du trône de son oncle_, cela m'autorise-t-il, en parlant de cet oncle, à dire: _celui dont il a hérité du trône_?
Toute la question est là.

En passant, je constate que cette forme est plus ou moins employée (à tort ou à raison, je n'en sais rien):



> Après des études de théologie, puis de droit, il y revient comme maître des eaux et forêts à la suite de la mort de son père *dont il hérite de cette tâche*.
> lisons.info


 


> C'est ce problème éthique que Descartes a préféré éviter [...] en n'indiquant que sporadiquement ce *dont il hérite de la philosophie antique*...
> Idée et idéalisme


 


> Prix Nobel de la paix en 1909, Paul Balluet d'Estournelles de Constant de Rebecque (La Flèche, 1852-Paris, 1924) est le petit-neveu de Benjamin Constant, *dont il hérite de l'esprit cosmopolite* et de l'inclination pour les lettres.
> Encyclopédie Universalis


----------



## Bobbibounette

MMmmmmh, good point!

MAIS, bouh que c'est laid ! 
J'en resterai donc à "celui dont il a hérité le trône" ne serait-ce que pour des raisons d'euphonie mais...

Good point, really !


----------



## June Apple

Et moi je suis pour éviter ce genre de phrases, justement parce que c'est laid ^^

J'en reste donc à ma troisième option : "celui à qui il succéda", qui résout tout et rien en même temps


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne suis pas non plus d'accord avec RG, quoique _du _ne me choque pas vraiment.

Autre exemple :

_Il a hérité *des* yeux bleus et *du *caractère *de* son père_
Mais
_Il est tout le portrait de son père, de qui/dont il a hérité *les* yeux bleus et *le* caractère  _

Quant aux citations que Xence a trouvées, je corrigerais (et si je me trompe, on me le dira) :

_À la suite de la mort de son père, il hérite *de* la tâche de maître des forêts_
Mais
_... à la mort de son père, de qui/dont il hérite cette tâche  _ (et non de cette tâche)

_Le petit neveu de Benjamin Constant, de qui/dont il hérite l'esprit cosmopolite et l'inclination pour les lettres_.  (sans de)

... _en n'indiquant que sporadiquement ce *qu'*il hérite de la philosophie antique _ (et non pas dont)


Note : dans ce contexte, je préfère _de qui _à _dont_.  Mais ça, c'est un choix personnel.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai consulté les dicos […] d'après lesquels "hériter qch." et "hériter de qch." semblent avoir le même sens.
Pourriez-vous me dire s'il y a une différence entre les deux ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## itka

C'est une question qu'on m'a déjà posée... et je n'ai pas trouvé de vraie différence. Je ne sais pas pourquoi il y a deux constructions.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Oui, comme beaucoup d'autres verbes qui peuvent à la fois se construire avec ou sans préposition....


----------



## geostan

Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que si le verbe n'a qu'un complément de chose, les deux constructions sont admises. Si on parle de la personne dont on hérite, on dit _hériter de_ quelqu'un. Si le verbe a deux compléments, _de_ s'emploie uniquement avec la personne.

hériter (de) quelque chose
hériter de quelqu'un
hériter quelque chose de quelqu'un


----------



## itka

> Oui, comme beaucoup d'autres verbes qui  peuvent à la fois se construire avec ou sans préposition....


Avec le même sens ? Il ne doit pas y en avoir tant que ça !
Mais geostan a raison, il faut distinguer selon le contexte humain/non humain.


----------



## Nicomon

geostan said:


> Si le verbe a deux compléments, _de_ s'emploie uniquement avec la personne.
> hériter quelque chose de quelqu'un


 Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec cette 3e affirmation. C'est peut-être ce que disent les grammairiens (je n'ai pas vérifié), mais à mon avis... pas l'usage courant.

Dirais-tu par exemple : 
J'ai hérité *l*es yeux de mon père / *l*e chien de mon voisin (qui a déménagé dans un immeuble où on n'accepte pas les animaux) / *l*a maison de mes parents? 
Perso, je serais plus portée à dire _des/du/de la._

Selon Antidote, l'emploi sans _de_ est plus soutenu, ou se dit au sens figuré. Je copie l'entrée :


> TRANSITIF INDIRECT
> _Hériter *de*_: recevoir (qqch.) par héritage. Hériter d’une propriété.
> [Par extension] Recevoir, obtenir (qqch.). J’ai hérité *des *yeux *de* ma mère, de la petite chambre.
> 
> TRANSITIF INDIRECT [Soutenu] Recevoir (qqch.) par héritage. Hériter un domaine.
> [Figuré] Recevoir, recueillir (une chose abstraite). Hériter une coutume.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Nico, dans les exemples que tu donnes, il me semble que "de mon père", "de mon voisin" et "de mes parents" sont compléments du nom complément d'objet, pas du verbe "hériter".

Cela dit, hériter de qqch de qqun ne me parait pas incorrect, si ?  (même si le Trésor semble dire le contraire)
ex: j'ai hérité d'un chien, de mon voisin. (avec, sans virgule ?)

[…]


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> Nico, dans les exemples que tu donnes, il me semble que "de mon père", "de mon voisin" et "de mes parents" sont compléments du nom complément d'objet, pas du verbe "hériter".


 Oups... t'as bien raison, Pounquie. Aurais-je encore perdu une occasion de me taire? 


> Cela dit, hériter de qqch de qqun ne me parait pas incorrect, si ?  (même si le Trésor semble dire le contraire)
> ex: j'ai hérité d'un chien, de mon voisin. (avec, sans virgule ?)


 Moi, ça ne me paraît pas incorrect. Il serait peut-être plus soutenu de dire « _j'ai hérité un chien de mon voisin_ » mais le _d'_ ne me choque pas.
Pour ce qui est de virgule ou pas, je préfère ne rien dire; je risquerais d'écrire des sonneries et de me caler davantage. 

[…]

Maintenant, si je reprends cet exemple de Xence (post 7) : Hériter quelque chose de quelqu'un: _Il a hérité la maison de son oncle._
Je serais plus portée à dire : _Il a hérité *de* la maison de son oncle._

Il me semble que dans un cas comme dans l'autre, « _de son oncle_ » est complément de maison, non?
Et que sans le « _de _», c'est simplement plus soutenu, comme le dit Antidote. 

Par contre, dans le contre exemple de June Apple (post 9) : _il a hérité *cette* maison de son oncle..._ évidemment, ajouter _« de »_ me semblerait incongru.
_Il a hérité *une *maison de son oncle_ ne m'agace pas non plus. C'est devant l'article défini que j'ajoute « _de _».


----------



## geostan

Je laisse la parole à Grevisse :

_°Hériter de qq. ch. de qqn est rare et peu recommandable ; les deux régimes ne sont pas là différenciés, sans compter que le double de ne plaît pas aux oreilles délicates ; cela choque moins avec dont et surtout avec en._


----------



## Nicomon

geostan said:


> ..._ sans compter que le double de ne plaît pas aux oreilles délicates..._


 Je n'y peux rien... mes oreilles délicates (ou québécoises, c'est selon) préfèrent le double _de_, dans l'exemple : _Il a hérité (de) la fortune de son oncle millionnaire. _
_Il a hérité une fortune de son oncle..._ ne veut pas dire que l'oncle a légué à son neveu toute sa fortune en héritage.


----------



## Jean-Pierre Balussou

Cela me semble pourtant simple : le verbe hériter s'emploie exactement comme le verbe recevoir.
J'ai donc hérité (reçu ) une maison de ma tante. C'est la maison que j'ai héritée ( que j'ai reçue ) de ma tante...


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas si simple parce que le verbe _hériter_ peut se construire *soit* comme _recevoir_ (_hériter qqch de qqn_), *soit* avec la préposition _de_ précédant ce qui est légué (_hériter *de* qqch de qqn_).

P.S.: Bienvenue sur les forums, Jean-Pierre !


----------



## airinargent

Bonjour,
Faudrait-il dire:
J'ai hérité d'un appartement au centre-ville  ou
J'ai hérité un appartement au centre-ville 
ou les deux seraient possibles?


----------



## roquette

J'ai hérité d'une maison (si on ne met pas le complément "de mon oncle") serait incorrect? Dans ce cas, faudrait-il dire obligatoirement "J'ai hérité d'une maison" si on ne veut pas mettre de complément?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, les deux sont parfaitement corrects.

_J'ai hérité *d'*une maison._ 
_J'ai hérité une maison._


----------



## Nicomon

D'accord avec MC, mais comme je l'ai écrit dans les posts précédents,  la forme _hériter *de*_ me vient plus spontanément.

Disons donc..._ j'ai reçu une maison en héritage.  Mon oncle m'a légué une/sa maison en héritage._
Y'en a plus, de problème.


----------



## roquette

Merci MC et Nicomon! Le registre est standard dans les deux cas ou "hériter" sans préposition est plus familier que "hériter de"?


----------



## Nicomon

En fait, je dirais que c'est le contraire.   _Hériter quelque chose_ est plus soutenu/moins familier que _hériter *de *quelque chose_.
C'est peut-être la raison pour laquelle je suis plus portée à dire _hériter *de*_, d'ailleurs.


----------



## JClaudeK

[…]
Je dirais soit
_Mon oncle m'a légué sa maison._
soit
_Mon oncle m'a donné/ laissé sa maison en héritage. _
soit
_J'ai hérité (de) la maison de mon oncle. _


----------



## janpol

Je suis totalement d'accord  avec les deux premiers "soit" et seulement à 50% avec le 3ème car il conviendrait de préciser : 
- verbe intransitif : il vient d'hériter : il va pouvoir rembourser ses dettes 
- transitif quand il y a 2 Compléments et que le second est un complément de personne : il a hérité une collection de timbres de son oncle


----------



## Nicomon

J'ajoute un lien vers cet article (c'est moi qui surligne en gras) :  Des subtilités en héritage



> Quand il n'a qu'un complément (nom de personne ou nom de chose), il est suivi de la préposition _de_ : _Il a hérité de son oncle. Il a hérité d'une grande fortune._ Mais quand il en a deux, celui indiquant le bien hérité est direct et celui désignant la personne de qui provient l'héritage, indirect : _Il a hérité une grande fortune de son oncle_, sur le modèle du « Vous avez hérité ce nom de vos aïeux » de Corneille. Partant, on dira logiquement, avec le pronom relatif : _l'oncle dont il a hérité,_ _la grande fortune dont il a hérité_ mais _la grande fortune qu'il a héritée de son oncle _(notez l'accord du participe passé). Subtil !
> 
> *Il apparaît toutefois que cette position défendue par l'Académie et Thomas est loin de faire l'unanimité. *


 Les curieux peuvent lire la suite.  Comme je l'ai dit dans les posts précédents, je suis de ceux et celles qui doublent le « de », surtout avec l'article défini.


----------



## Swatters

Une petite note syntactique:

Il me semble que la formulation "hériter N de N" présente un verbe à deux compléments, l'un direct, l'autre indirect, comme le montre la flexibilité de l'ordre de ce deux compléments:


J'ai hérité ce terrain de mon père
J'ai hérité de mon père ce terrain
Tandis que la construction "hériter de N de N", il s'agit d'un verbe avec un complément indirect, qui a lui un complément du nom:


J'ai hérité de la maison de mon père
*J'ai hérité de mon père de la maison 
Donc "J'ai hérité [la maison] [de mon père]", mais "J'ai hérité [de la maison [de mon père]]"


----------



## k@t

Ah oui, c’est intéressant ; pourtant, il me semble que les deux analyses – complément de verbe et complément de nom - sont possibles. Je vois au moins trois arguments (le dernier me parait le plus déterminant) en faveur du complément de verbe :

*1- *Il me semble que ça passe mieux en détachant le complément en tête :
_De mon père, j'ai hérité de la maison._

*2-* On peut remplacer l’article par un démonstratif (d’ailleurs là aussi ça passe mieux, sans doute parce que l’ambiguïté est levée) :
_J’ai hérité de cette maison de mon père._
Ce remplacement n’est pas possible avec un complément de nom
_*J’ai parlé de cette maison de mon père._

*3-* La pronominalisation est possible (ce qui n’est pas le cas avec un complément de nom) :
_J’ai hérité de la maison de mon père_
> J’en ai hérité de mon père
> J’en ai hérité de lui

À comparer avec un complément du nom :
_J’ai parlé de la maison de mon père._
> *J’en ai parlé de mon père
> *J’en ai parlé de lui


----------



## Swatters

Très bonnes observations, surtout sur l'extraction de "en". J'ai quand même un peu de mal avec l'exemple 1 personellement.

Je suspecte que ce comportement hybride est indicatif d'un changement en cours, mais ça demanderait une étude plus poussée pour le prouver.


----------



## tishkou

J'avoue que cette question m'aura bien laissé perplexe moi aussi ... le français est une langue complexe qui semble souvent jouer avec les nuances


----------



## Maître Capello

La construction avec double COI est à éviter. Selon _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 285, b, 5º) :


geostan said:


> _°Hériter de qq. ch. de qqn_ est rare et peu recommandable ; les deux régimes ne sont pas là différenciés, sans compter que le double _de_ ne plaît pas aux oreilles délicates ; cela choque moins avec _dont_ et surtout avec _en_.
> _Le maire de Verrières devait un réputation d'esprit _[…]_ à une demi-douzaine de plaisanteries *dont* il avait hérité *d'*un oncle_ (Stendhal, _Rouge_, I, 3).— _Un secret *dont* j'ai hérité *de* mes pères_ (Nodier, _Contes_, p. 731).— _Dans cette villa du Roc-Fleuri, *dont* il avait hérité *de* son frère_ (J. et J. Tharaud, _La viet et la mort de Déroulède_, cit. Deharveng, p.152). — _L'Italie n'a pas inventé la mosaïque : elle *en* hérita *des* Grecs_ (Cl. Roger-Marx, dans le _Figaro litt._, 21 avr. 1951).


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> soit
> _J'ai hérité (de) la maison de mon oncle. _


La phrase_ "J'ai hérité de la maison de mon oncle." _est possible si l'on considère_  "la maison de mon oncle" _comme  COD avec " de mon oncle" comme  complément de nom.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, tout à fait. Je n'en disconviens pas. 

Cette interprétation n'est en revanche pas possible dans la première phrase de k@t : _De mon père, j'ai hérité de la maison._


----------

